# Tiger Balm



## Sharron1 (Dec 9, 2018)

HI, 

I wonder if anyone can advise me. As well as the obvious diabetes completely unrelated I am also blessed with wear and tear in knees. The last few days it has been so painful and I was told that 
Tiger Balm can be very good. Has anyone used it?


----------



## Ljc (Dec 9, 2018)

We use it . It’s pretty good in providing distraction from the pain.  The warmth never gets too uncomfortable .  Personally I like the smell,  imo it’s better than Wintergreen. 
Their are two types the red one is for pain the white one for headaches


----------



## Sharron1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Ljc said:


> We use it . It’s pretty good in providing distraction from the pain.  The warmth never gets too uncomfortable .  Personally I like the smell,  imo it’s better than Wintergreen.
> Their are two types the red one is for pain the white one for headaches


HI, 

Many thanks I have put some of the red TB on and it has made such a difference. Long may it last!


----------

